# Just picked up my new RBP's yesterday....



## s2k2sti (May 5, 2003)

when should i start feeding these guys fish and meat? since yesterday i have been feeding them hikari cichlid gold, flakes and bloodworms. They enjoyed the flakes and bloodworms but the pellets took forever for them to eat it.

So when would you guys recommend i start throwing in some fish or meat?

Oh and they are still babies. Just one inchers.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

when i got my baby reds i didnt waste any time at all tossing in some shrimp the next day. they loved it


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

you can try some bloodworms and brineshrimp now if you like. and pellets are always good to get them hooked on :smile:


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

although for the first day all i fed them was flakes and plankton


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Flakes and some bloodworms!


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

steady diet of bloodworms is bad for the piranha, I would go with shrimp more so than the worms. Beefheart works well to you can start feeding them this at any time as long as they don't have their yolk sak still on them lol. you have to make it small enough for them to eat, if they were really tiny I would go with brine shrimp they love it, they slurp it up like squetti noodles.


----------



## s2k2sti (May 5, 2003)

yea i think im gonna go pick up some shrimp today or tomorrow. i tried feeding them the cichlid gold pellets again but they didnt seem to interested. however they did go crazy for the bloodworms and the flakes.

chris


----------



## Burstout13 (Jun 4, 2003)

yea any food for them now is really fine as long as it does not contain addictives. Make sure to keep the foods varied. Its healthier for them. Feeders are good too (as long as you breed them to make sure they have no diseases)


----------



## s2k2sti (May 5, 2003)

okay,

yesterday i went to the local 99 ranch and they had a special on shrimp for 2.99 a pound! so i bought 2 bux worth along with a dollars worth of smelt. well i quickly found out that my baby p's can handle like half a shrimp per feeding so i think i bought like a month or two supply of food.









oh well at least they will be happy and i think im going have some steamed shrimp for dinner tonight.









oh yea for anybody that lives in cali make sure to visit your 99 ranch for seafood and not places like vons and ralphs. 99 ranch is a lot cheaper!

chris

ps. damn i saw meat at 99 ranch that i never knew was available. i think my p's now have an inexhaustable supply of cheap food. not to mention a huge variety.


----------

